# جمعية مهندسي الفلزات بمصر (Society for Metallurgical Engineers in Egypt ( SMEE )



## محمد سعيد هجرس (7 يناير 2010)

*[FONT=&quot] جمعية مهندسي الفلزات بمصر[/FONT]*​ *Society for Metallurgical Engineers in Egypt*​ * SMEE *​ *[FONT=&quot]مقدمة[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]نظرا لوجود فجوة كبيرة بين المجتمع العملى متمثلا فى الشركات والتعليم الأكاديمى الهندسى فى كافة التخصصات المتعلقه بهندسة الفلزات والمواد مثل (هندسة إنتاج المواد الجديدة – هندسة استخلاص المواد وتحضيرها – هندسة اللحام – هندسة فحص واختبار المواد – هندسة التآكل – هندسة المعالجات الحرارية – هندسة تشكيل المواد – هندسة السباكة – هندسة صناعة الصلب - والكثير من التخصصات الأخرى ).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فكرنا في إنشاء [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]جمعية مهندسي الفلزات والمواد[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]لتكون رابطة علمية تعمل على ربط الصناعة بالتعليم الأكاديمى والعمل على التسويق الخارجي في سوق العمل لتخصصات القسم.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


----------



## محمد سعيد هجرس (7 يناير 2010)

الرجاء التواصل معنا


----------



## احمد محمد ابو حلوة (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ياهجرس معاك ابوحلوة


----------



## جاب الله امان (9 يناير 2010)

فكره كويسه يا هندسه

وانا معاك لتفعيل هذه الفكره


----------



## محمد سعيد هجرس (9 يناير 2010)

محمد سعيد هجرس رقمى 0102316331 من اراد التفاعل مع الجمعيه وتقديم اى شئ عليه التواصل معى.


----------

